# Roofing Help



## LuckyLady (Oct 2, 2007)

I have a flat roof over a back patio that is about 15 X 20 ft. I would like to have someone apply hot tar to prevent several small leaks. 

Bert 850 982 8154


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

*ClayDoh here on the forum is your man!!!*


----------



## Seachaser 186 (Apr 9, 2009)

Give me a call at my office and I can probably help. 437-9454 Brent


----------

